# My new necklace



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma bought me this spier necklace/pendant this afternoon at Walmart. It's a 1/4 carat black and white diamonds. The chick at the counter said it was the only one they got in the shipment and it has only been on display for a couple hours. Needless to say I'm very happy with my new shiney.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

All shiny and pretty! very nice


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, why can't my walmart get good things like that??? You're very lucky!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(sniff) That's so...romantic (wipes tear away)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo pretty!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Man... talk about scoring some major brownie points. Oh, and it's a nice necklace too.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucky you, very pretty necklace...all I got for Halloween was splinters!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am vary happy with it. Kouma surprised me with a really pretty black and white 2 carat wedding set last year for Xmas. He bought me a heart necklace for valentines to wear with it but this one is much better


----------

